# Custom 6309 - Latest Modification.



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I must admit that I can't take any credit for the latest (& probably last) modification I've done to my custom 6309. Whilst browsing another forum a few days ago I saw a picture of a 6309 with an Omega Planet Ocean bezel insert fitted. That looks good I thought & then promptly forgot all about it until rummaging through my spares box yesterday I found a long forgotten (& broken) Planet Ocean fake! Hmm, I wonder if I can make use of the bezel insert (as I'm certainly never going to wear the thing!)? Lo & behold it fits like it was designed to, apart from it sitting a bit lower than the standard Seiko bezel insert - so creating a lip around the bezel edge. I did think about machining this lip off (I may still .... not sure) but I've decided to leave it for the moment as it gives some protection to the insert. I've glued the insert into place using supeglue (the only glue I could find at work) so it's probably not going to fall out anytime soon but it'll probably make removal (if i decide to machine the bezel edge) "fun"!!

It looks good to my ageing eyes but opinions welcome as always









Have a good weekend everybody


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Interesting, I like the hands too.


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

You never got that PO fake running?


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

That's one modded 6309 Paul


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Ventura said:


> You never got that PO fake running?


Never really tried to be honest - just thought that it might be useful for spares or maybe as a project watch. Same with the Speedmaster too - great looking watch but would prefer to make a proper working chronograph out of it than a pretend one (has day/date/12 hour subdials).

It is indeed a highly modified 6309 - more than likely finished now - though the idea of a blank aluminium chapter ring is beginning to appeal??? Just depends if I can be bothered getting one & taking the whole watch apart in order to fit it!!

Here's a list of the modifications:

Original 6309 movement replaced with a hacking 6306.

Dial is from a Seiko military automatic.

Hands are from Seiko 5 superior.

Bezel insert replaced with Omega Planet Ocean lookalike.

Case brush finished.

Jubilee bracelet brush finished to match & the end links modified to fit the 6309 case (used a dremel).

Back machined to remove the writing/serial numbers - Tsunami wave logo left intact.

I've had the watch for a couple of years & taken my time with it really. I wanted to be sure that each mod/change I made wouldn't spoil the watch or look over the top on what is quite a subtle piece. I've enjoyed the process very much but it's time to stop tinkering now though I think!


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Very nice indeed.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

now that i like!


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

I like that, you've done a great job


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Nice job Paul


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

That's a great looking watch









I like the idea of the lip on the bezel - it will protect the insert but it may be a bit vulnerable, and almost certainly will be a magnet for gunk









Just in case you don't stop tinkering, rather than a blank aluminium chapter ring, how would a plain black one look (or maybe one matching the dial)?


----------



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

Hi great looking 6309!

Got a lumpy slung round my 6309 7040 at moment, almost like the lumpy was made for the 6309.

A polished chapter ring and bezel insert would look the dogs [email protected]!

Andy


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Well done Hugh!


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Stanford said:


> That's a great looking watch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was playing with my custom 6309 yesterday & decided to give Stanfords idea of a plain black chapter ring a go - I think it's turned out quite well (even if I do say so myself) but I still can't get the idea of a brush finished plain aluminium/steel chapter ring out of my head!! The chapter ring is the stock 6309 item but with the minute marks removed. I used acetone as I thought that this would leave a smoother finish that fine wet/dry paper which was my other option - from what I can see the chapter ring might well be made from brass so I didn't want to take it down to bare metal really.

Opnions, as always, welcome


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Looks good.









A bit of Polywatch after helps too, gives an even colour to the surface.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Another pic - it's nice having a bit of sunlight so I can't start taking decent pictures again


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

really like that!......are you keeping the same hands or are you gonna change them as well this week?







....a nice set of all black sword hands would look cool


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

mrteatime said:


> really like that!......are you keeping the same hands or are you gonna change them as well this week?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No I'll definitely be keeping these hands - they're made by Seiko (apart from the bezel insert/strap the watch is all Seiko), they look good (I think!), the dial & hand lume matches & they're a bit different as 99% of custom Seiko's seem to have sword/ploprof hands (not that there's anything wrong with either of these designs!).

Have you got a Monster for customising yet Shawn?


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

I really like those hands, they are a really nice shape.


----------

